# Best of the Best!  Post your favorite picture, that YOU have taken!



## Handgunner

Here are 2 of my favorites.

A piebald that was near the house, and a picture I call "Passin' Through"  a mother doe and her yearling crossing a county road one foggy morning.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

A Taliferro sunrise over a clear cut.


----------



## Dixie Dawg

Here's one of mine, even though it's in my avatar right now I'll post it here too because you know how us women are, we change our  minds like we change our hair color


----------



## Jeff Phillips

My family on Cape San Blas with a double rainbow.


----------



## Buzz

Wyoming...








































Alaska


----------



## Handgunner

"Momma, 7x57 is showin' off again!".  

When I got to Carl's post, the lights in my house dimmed.  Next time, show us the album, bro!  

~*They are STILL Loading*~

Nice pictures everyone!  Keep them coming.  In moderation though, please.


----------



## ramsey

I give up---- you win! Very NICE


----------



## Handgunner

Ramsey, show us what you got.  7x57 is just a show-off..


----------



## ramsey

Delton - I have a picture of my jeep and a racoon eating corn.


----------



## DCHunter

Wow 7x57!! 
  

This doe is the first deer I ever saw while sitting up in a stand. The second picture shows what I came home to one day last summer.


----------



## DCHunter

Does 7x57 work for National Geographic?


----------



## Darcy

ok, so most of my pictures are of my dogs... so here are my favorites....
















i have about a million more...but i dont want to over do it like that other guy did!


----------



## Handgunner

DCHunter said:
			
		

> Wow 7x57!!
> 
> 
> This doe is the first deer I ever saw while sitting up in a stand. The second picture shows what I came home to one day last summer.


If my wife came home to that, I'd come home with a roof repair man, and EMC.

The roof repair man would be used to fix the whole the Remington 1100 just placed in the ceiling, and the EMC to fix my wife after the heartattack.

She is terrified of snakes, and has no problem putting a #6, or two, or three into one of them!  

Nice pictures!  Of the doe and snakes!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Here is one of mine. A sunset on St. George Island after a day of wade fishing for trout, reds, and flounder.


----------



## Handgunner

Nice lookin' dogs, Darcy.  What are their names?


----------



## ramsey

I took these last week at my farm


----------



## Darcy

the black one is "Dozer", the white one "Tank" (i have a little brother who decided thats what they needed to be named) 

The bulldog is "Hank" (i prefer henry), he's Roger's dog, but i treat him like my own!

The one in the avatar is Dixie, but she isnt mine, she belongs to member, TaylorNelms.


----------



## Buzz

*Couple more*

Sydney, AU - My first glance at the Opera House!








Blue Mountains.  New South Wales, AU


----------



## jason308

I don't have any exotic landscapes but here are a couple I like. 

Belle





A grasshopper on the fence





And a doe in the backyard last summer.


----------



## Handgunner

Lookin' nice, Jason!


----------



## jason308

Thanks Delton, I like the morning sun and the haze effects provided by nature in that second pic of yours! 

7x57-I need some lessons, reckon you could help?

Nice pics y'all!


----------



## Darcy

Jason, belle is beautiful!! I'm with you, i don't have any foreign places in my pictures, just my guys laying around the house... but they're the ones i like the best!


----------



## jason308

Darcy said:
			
		

> Jason, belle is beautiful!! I'm with you, i don't have any foreign places in my pictures, just my guys laying around the house... but they're the ones i like the best!



Thanks Darcy. You got you a fine lookin mess of pups yourself.  They grow up fast.....
I don't need to let my girlfriend see any more chocolate lab pups.....I can't imagine what two of em would be like......


----------



## Darcy

two are definitely better than one...and three are better than two.... i could go on and on with that! you know, puppies make wonderful valentine's gifts... just an idea


----------



## BIGABOW

oh 7x57 you are my photo hero


----------



## slimbo

I've already posted some of my favorites before, bu here are some more.  Just go to my web site.
www.jgibsonphotography.com

slimbo


----------



## pnome

Gullfoss waterfall, Iceland


----------



## Hawken2222

Fabulous picture's folks.


----------



## Trizey

My dad gets the credit for this picture.  I thought the colors of the fish really stood out.


----------



## J.T.

*Cliffs of Moher*

The west coast of Ireland


----------



## DDD

*Here is what I got...*

While I have posted some of these before, these are my favorites.


----------



## DSGB

Cardinal





Milkweed





Dragonfly





Sunset in Pensacola





Daughter and Puppy





Francoeur's first home run





I'll quit now.


----------



## DCHunter

Cool pics DSGB (and everybody else).


----------



## Aztec

This is my favorite.  We working on a fence last June and this fawn came running up to us.  My son caught it and we took the picture.  After we released the little buck, his mother ran up and away they went.


----------



## DCHunter

Cool picture Aztec. That's amazing.


----------



## Win270Brown

Awesome pictures! I'm gonna try and post a couple here. How do you get them to load on the page instead of a link?


----------



## shaggybill

Here are a few of my favorites.

My golden retriever Hudson





Juvenile Timber Rattlesnake





Marbled Salamander





A field here in Salisbury





A bee I found in the yard. Excuse the border...





A creek somewhere in Indiana. Again, ignore the border.





And then one more of Hudson.


----------



## Darcy

shaggybill - that first one is awesome! (well, all of them are) hudson is a beauty!


----------



## shaggybill

Why, thank you, Darcy. 

Hudson is a great dog, albeit a bit roudy sometimes. But his intelligence is amazing. He house-trained in less than a week when he was a pup, and he knows all kinds of words that I never really taught him, he just picked them up. Like "Car-ride" for instance, he loves car-rides.  Your Tank is something else. I dont think I've ever seen a white dog like that. What kind is he?


----------



## Son

*Favorite picture*

I have two


----------



## Trizey

Here is a post attack shot of one of the tigers that pounced that idiot.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Great pics everyone, I like the fact that some are posting GREAT landscape etc shots and some are posting GREAT favorite everyday shots that have more meaning to them than we will ever know.


----------



## Nicodemus

Bring it on Big Boy, I love trouble!
I titled this one "Lookin` for a fight"
And it found one!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Couple of my favorites


----------



## shaggybill

Aww...c'mon now, nicodemus. Did ya really kill that thing? I know you dont like 'em, but I consider you lucky to be able to see those things regularly. Magnificent creatures if you ask me. 

Regardless, awesome picture of an awesome animal. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## discounthunter

jim just pionting out you said cuople of pics(meaning 2)you posted 5 .the thread said favorite(meaning one)is this abuse of power?



just kidding my brain is fried and im hungry.great photos!


----------



## Hunterrs

New camera:
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c350/rsowell100/Birds/DSC_0031.jpg


----------



## GA Hunter

*Couple of my favorites*

Nicaragua


----------



## Torupduck

Here ya go.
First one is the lake by the house on a cool morning.
2nd and third is our cats.
4th ok I didnt take that, but it is funny.
5th was outside a wreckage where we helped Katrina victims.
All of these were taken with our old camera but I still love them.


----------



## GA Hunter

*Another*

A little girl that we gave some of our dove to.


----------



## Torupduck

Where was that GA Hunter?


----------



## 01Foreman400

Here are mine and I took the picture in my avatar.

1. Riding at my hunting club when it flooded.
2. Our cat doing what she does best.
3. Shark
4. Pretty sky 

Darrell


----------



## Darcy

how many legs do i see flying off that thing?


----------



## GA Hunter

*Nicaragua - Central America*



			
				toridak said:
			
		

> Where was that GA Hunter?



It's in Nicaragua, Central America.  I went in 2004 and 2005 on combination dove and duck hunts.  This place is awesome!  Couldn't scrape enough change together to go this year.  My buddies just got back and said it was better than ever, especially now that they have a direct 3.5 hr flight from Atlanta..  I've got a lot of pictures of the dove and duck, but got blasted last year by some folks on the forum that thought we killed too many birds???????


----------



## 01Foreman400

Four legs.


----------



## Hoss

*Delton*

Why don't you just ask folks which of their kids they like best.  OK, this one is one of my favorites.  Could post a lot more, but you wanted just one.  Some of you have seen it before.  Hope to have some new ones in the future using a new camera.  The moon shot is a sample.  OK so that's two.  I have been trying to get a shot like the one of the moon for a long time (years)

Hoss


----------



## Hoss

*To all:*

I also want to add that everyone has put in some great shots.  Everyone of them is special and I thank you for sharing them on Woody's.

Hoss


----------



## Carp

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## Carp

a few more.


----------



## Nicodemus

ShaggyBill, actually I like rattlesnakes and won`t kill one unless it`s in someones yard or I need one for a project. I think they are one of the most unique critters` in the wild and I can sit and watch one for hours. This one was in a couples yard so it was removed.


----------



## Pilgrim

Awesome pics, everybody.  Here are a few of mine...


----------



## Darcy

man if those are you kids and you made that slip-n-slide, you must be the coolest dad ever. 

great pictures from the plane too!


----------



## Pilgrim

Darcy, not a dad - not even a husband - but hope to be both one day.  That slip 'n slide is so much freakin' fun.  I've done it the last two years because I live on such a great hill.  Mostly kids from work and church come over to enjoy that scary ride!
Plane pics are from trip last Oct when my dad & I travelled to Argentina to blast doves.


----------



## Paul White

Here are a few of mine from an ice storm we had and my cousin dove hunting this year.


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks

*RV trip to Tahoe*

stops at the Grand Canyon and Hoover Dam


----------



## Darcy

doeslayr said:
			
		

> Darcy, not a dad - not even a husband - but hope to be both one day.  That slip 'n slide is so much freakin' fun.  I've done it the last two years because I live on such a great hill.  Mostly kids from work and church come over to enjoy that scary ride!
> Plane pics are from trip last Oct when my dad & I travelled to Argentina to blast doves.



well, either way, you've got the makings for a good one! and i love how you put up the safety barrels. dont want no kiddies flying into trees! you should try and get an action shot from the bottom of the hill next time, i bet that would look good!


----------



## Handgunner

Awesome pictures y'all! Thanks for sharing them, but I do have to ask a favor from ya.

Please remember the size limitations of 640x480, and those that are uploading from picture sites, i.e. photobucket, and others, please consider that some users here are on dial-up...  Having to load 7-13 pictures at a time is slooooooowwww.  I know, I'm on dial-up! 

Other than that, please continue to post them!  Y'all are sharing places and things that some can only dream about!


----------



## 7401R

7x57......those are beautiful pics. Must have been a blast to be in all of those places and get to take pics.

    7


----------



## Jim Thompson

more great photos folks


----------



## Hal

A few of my favorites...


----------



## Win270Brown

*A Few Of My Favs...*

I'm having trouble getting more than this to load. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Possum

Squirrel dogs on tree.


----------



## Possum

Got One!


----------



## Possum

Jan 1st 2006


----------



## Gagirl77

Great pics everyone.......

This is lily....she's my baby.


----------



## dawglover73

Gagirl... Lily looks like she is being sworn into office!


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks

*18th hole*

at Pebble Beach on a early morning sunrise


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks

*Atlanta Motor Speedway*

The full size picture looks really good.


----------



## Win270Brown

*More Africa...*

Some ones I like.


----------



## Win270Brown

Another..


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks

*Bristol*

Aug 2005 Race


----------



## Al White

Here's a few


----------



## Meriwether Mike

*Hey Jim,*

Wish we were still hunting by that old broke down bridge. It does not look the same now.


----------



## Jorge

This is my favorite picture from Africa.


----------



## Jorge

Or maybe this one. This was a group of villagers that we enlisted to help pack my kudu off the mountain. In return, we left them with the majority of the meat and the back skin from my kudu, which the older gentleman was going to use as a seat cover for his donkey cart.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> Wish we were still hunting by that old broke down bridge. It does not look the same now.



nope


----------



## Jorge

I'm kinda partial to this one from Colorado also.


----------



## ramsey

Jorge- I like that African landscape photo- nice


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3

I have had such a great time looking at all these pictures! Kudos to everybody!   It was wonderful being able to see places and things I'll never be able to see in my lifetime. 

I have so many pictures that I would love to share as well from my travels in Europe and childhood photos, but I don't have a scanner unfortunately.


----------



## Brent

*Woody*

Woody is his real name, he's 16, I took this photo around Christmas. Many a mouse has met their maker on account of this old boy.


----------



## Brent

Dash the rooster


----------



## Handgunner

Mighty fine pictures, folks!


----------



## deerhunter401

here are mine. i took these on a youth hunt with my son down at ft.knox. notice the tim at the bottoms. they were all snaped in a minute.


----------



## Darcy

those are nice! i can't believe how much of a difference in each one has for them all being in the same minute


----------



## pnome

That's amazing deerhunter


----------



## gsubo

Here's mine.  Took it at dusk one day in late spring just gettin out of the turkey woods


----------



## Darcy

great photo! i always love pics of clouds at dawn/dusk, they always take on a life of their own


----------



## gsubo

Thanks Darcy.  I was just in the right place at the right time and caught it right when the sun was setting between those clouds and happened to have my camera.


----------



## Darcy

well than things were certainly meant to be werent they!


----------



## Jim Thompson

not a good quality pic, but sure was GREAT from the stand






same here, except this was from the bank


----------



## Pilgrim

Darcy said:
			
		

> well, either way, you've got the makings for a good one! and i love how you put up the safety barrels. dont want no kiddies flying into trees! you should try and get an action shot from the bottom of the hill next time, i bet that would look good!


 
Your wish is granted...


----------



## wet feet

here are a few of mine. The first is of me fly fishing in north Georgia and the second is from a duck hunt in Irwin co.


----------



## carabrook

*young one*

this young doe was 40 yds from our campw watching us have lunch


----------



## carabrook

*another favourite*

food plot pic


----------



## Handgunner

Here's one I took a while back.  Darcy, for you since you like the sunset/clouds... 






A rainbow I caught with the camera out my back door last summer.


----------



## humantermite

*Maybe This Well Work*

Some That I Like.


----------



## deuce

*Some great pics*

Here's a couple I like


----------



## Handgunner

Humantermite -- I could eat that picture of strawberries!  Man I love'em!

Deuce, your first one doesn't get much better!


----------



## baker7mm

Here Kitty Kitty...
this was Thailand a few years ago.
talk about being scared!


----------



## Handgunner

Nice view, GaTrapper!

And congrats on finally getting it to post.


----------



## Bruz

7x57 said:
			
		

> Wyoming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaska



After seeing those you have to believe. Incredible shots.


----------



## Bruz

humantermite said:
			
		

> Some That I Like.



Lloyd,

Great shots...Too bad we won't be hunting together this year....I packed everything up and went to Bama.

Bruz


----------



## Bruz

*Cade*

My son in the NICU at Gwinnett Medical 1 day old...Whenever I feel down I just look at him and remember how lucky I am.

Bruz


----------



## DCHunter

Congratulations Bruz, I've been through the NICU thing with my twin boys. I know it aint easy seeing your newborn hooked up to all those tubes and stuff. I couldn't even hold mine for the first 2 weeks. Hope everything goes good for you.


----------



## sandman77

*Some of my favorites*

The explosion is one I helped set up for an airshow.
The fly-by is from the same airshow.
The Thunderbird is the pilot ejecting right before the plan crashed in Utah at an airshow.

Could you guess I'm in the military?


----------



## pnome

you crashed an f-16 just for show?


----------



## shadow2

great pics everyone i realy enjoyed them


----------



## Mantracker

*New Baby*

My son got this 6 wk old Golden Retriever yesterday.  I had one several yrs ago that was my BOY<<< he got ran over shortly after moving....


----------



## Torupduck

Pretty pup!


----------



## Darcy

mantracker- great photo of your dog! such a cutie!


----------



## elfiii

I took these at PDK airport on the occasion of the birthday party for Gen. Paul Tibbets (Capt. - Enola Gay) and Pat Epps (they both have the same birthday). Tibbets was 80 yrs old.

Note the P-38 Lightning. It is the one recovered on the Greenland Expedition that Epps helped finance. It is the only one in existence. There were a ton of other WWII warbirds there, and the airshow was incredible.


----------



## Brent

Cool pics elfiii. I always liked those old P-38's with the four 50 cal's. sticking out the front end.


----------



## Possum

Heres a picture I took yesterday


----------



## Torupduck

Was that thru glass?


----------



## turk2di

U Georgians know how to take pics!


----------



## Woody52

My avatar!  Following is a second pic  taken without the fishing rods inset, giving more detail to the water.  Both pics are of the sunset on Lake Lanier just above the dam.  Taken last August just after a thunderstorm passed through.


----------



## Handgunner

More awesome pictures, y'all!  Keep'em coming!


----------



## kevincox

*sunrise buck*

I took this pic about 15 minutes after I shot him in Pike County,Il. Could have been a much better pic with a better camera.


----------



## Bubba_1122

I sorta like these sand hill cranes flying in formation that I took at my duck pond:






Nothing particularly exceptional about this picture except I like all them ducks on the water in my duck hole:




Still rummaging up pics from the duck pond. This one at sunset:




This is one of my best buddy "Daisy" cutting some "zzzz's":




This is Daisy last year as a young puppy:




More recent pic of Daisy:




Here's a pic of a curious deer I took last summer - wish I'd a had a little more zoom:


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp

having issues, cant upload. Keep getting "invalid post specified".......... bummer


----------



## Darcy

bubba - great photos! and beautiful dog! you take some nice pictures


----------



## Darcy

ok, i already posted once, but i came across this one that i just love.

(look at those giant paws!)


----------



## Bubba_1122

That's a mighty purdy and sweet looking pup. 

And some big ol feet and long legs too. 

Thanks for the nice comments on my pics n my pup.


----------



## Darcy

thanks too! anytime!


----------



## rip18

GREAT PICS EVERYBODY!!!!    

I REALLY LIKED THEM!!!

KEEP 'EM COMING!!!!


----------



## Trigabby

While in Michigan on a woodcock and grouse hunt, my camera was messing up and I didn't realize it.. But, good thing because it took this beautiful picture that is just out of focus to make it look like a painting.... I'm going to have it actually painted by my sis-in-law who is an artist...


----------



## Darcy

that picture is awesome, seriously. it looks just like a painting, and i'm sure it'll make a fine one at that


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dawg In the Swamp said:
			
		

> having issues, cant upload. Keep getting "invalid post specified".......... bummer



means the post needs to be resized, go to the bragging board and check out the first couple of sticky posts to see how.


----------



## turk2di

kevincox said:
			
		

> I took this pic about 15 minutes after I shot him in Pike County,Il. Could have been a much better pic with a better camera.


Awesome pic Congrats on a dandy buck


----------



## Spinkaleo

*Some of My Favorites*

Two of my kids and then a couple of pictures I like.


----------



## kevincox

Great pics everybody.


----------



## Sunset

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f359/lmrfuddd/Yosemite.jpg


----------



## Sunset




----------



## Sunset




----------



## Sunset




----------



## Sunset

Ive figured out how to post pics , took a while


----------



## Sunset

Luxor, Lake Tahoe, Yosemite


----------



## Torupduck




----------



## huntfish

Here's one of my son that I like.  The look just screams "Want to know what I'm thinking?".


----------



## leo

*Awesome,  Beautiful, ........*

Pics folks, thanks a bunch for sharing your wonderful pics with us   

Here are a few Sunset pics I took last week, on the 13th, from the Fort Morgan Peninsula in Gulf Shores









[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## BubbaD

*Heavy Load*

One of my favorites of our youngest youngun


----------



## Darcy

how cute! look at the strain on that face! i hope you have that one hanging up in a frame somewhere!


----------



## BubbaD

My favorite Trail Cam Pic


----------



## BubbaD

Darcy said:
			
		

> how cute! look at the strain on that face! i hope you have that one hanging up in a frame somewhere!


 

We Sure do


----------



## BubbaD

Our oldest boy on his first turkey hunt when he was 6


----------



## holadude

*Pygmy Rattler*

This was a quick little guy!


----------



## huntin1

WOW! Some really beautiful pic's guys. Don't think mine are in the same class.

Area we elk hunted in Sept. 2005 - Montana






















Kind of a cool shot I took of a Cooper's Hawk in my back yard.







And my favorite subject here lately, my grandson Ethan.













huntin1


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Here is a few i like that i took...The pic with the AH64's in it was from a Mortar round that fell onto the camp...and the one of the Soldier smiling was in a sandstorm...and no, it was not altered or filtered...that was as red as it was out that day due to the amount of the sand in the air...


----------



## leo

*I have a lot of "favorites pics"*

While browsing through my files I ran across a pic I took two years ago, when I was back home, that brings back many memories of my fishing as I grew up


----------



## Limbshaker

This was from last Memorial day, at our camp on the Altamaha......


----------



## Limbshaker

this one is from my yard, over the lake.............


----------



## Limbshaker

Over my dock, Old Glory, and the Dixie Outfitters version of the Confederate flag................


----------



## elfiii

Sunset last night in Pine Mountain, Georgia - the front stoop of heaven!


----------



## Torupduck

Beautiful!


----------



## Hoss

*Fishing at Charlie Elliot*

Found this picture from a few years ago of a father and son fishing as the sun goes down.  Always liked it as a reminder of those summer days.  Played with it a little in Photoshop elements to make it look like a painting.  

Hoss


----------



## Nga.

Pearl Radio Tower Shanghi China


----------



## leo

*What can you say*

when you have a bunch of favorites 


Another Gulf Shores Sunset


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Ossabaw Sunset 2005*

Evening before the hunt


----------



## Handgunner

Bump!


----------



## ButcherTony

alsome photos folks
heres one of mine


----------



## Jody Hawk

My favorite !!!!!!!


----------



## JDARRACOTT

The Berlin wall memorial in Ramstein AB Germany.

View attachment 72865


----------

